# how tf are users here different from foids



## retard (Jan 4, 2021)

its no secret that females are disliked in the psl/incelsphere but tbh 90% of the users here have the same exact desires/behavior as foids

1. users here are massive standardcels, on par or worse with typical foids, all the time in rating sections/off topic some avg/slightly above avg girl is getting called a subhuman, and users here say they wouldnt date anything sub stacy jfl

2. users here dislike whores yet want to slay whores

3. users here are as thirsty for validation as foids flaunting their body on social media/tik tok

4. even the users here who plan to ltr once they ascend say they want to slay hoes before they commit, yet 99.9% of people here would refuse to date a female that did the same (myself included jfl)

5. users here say about frauding with makeup is bad, but frauding with surgeries are ok

6. some (not many) users encourage cheating on their LTR because its "muh high T" (kys jfl)

not pitying foids in the slightest, jsing psl is quite hypocritical, and if u were born a foid, 99% chance u would be the exact type of girl that you complain about


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jan 4, 2021)

No. Men are nowhere near as bad as foids


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 4, 2021)

very true, I'm at least 80-90% more picky now cause of this website.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 4, 2021)

This argument doesn’t work purely because of our gender. Women can fraud, fuck and do hedonistic shit much easier than us.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 4, 2021)

Also the standards are cope and are confined to online, users would simp for first skinny petite avg white girl irl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 4, 2021)

men and women have different biological goals


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 4, 2021)

Fr, this double standard always confused me
People here say they cant imagine ltring someone who fucked around yet wanna fuck around themselves as much as possible


----------



## retard (Jan 4, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> This argument doesn’t work purely because of our gender. Women can fraud, fuck and do hedonistic shit much easier than us.


the only difference is that they have easy access to it, which is exactly what we are trying to do through looksmaxxing; get easy access to sex with hot females + validation




ItisOver said:


> Also the standards are cope and are confined to online, users would simp for first skinny petite avg white girl irl


probs true


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 4, 2021)

high IQ


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 4, 2021)

retard said:


> its no secret that females are disliked in the psl/incelsphere but tbh 90% of the users here have the same exact desires/behavior as foids
> 
> 1. users here are massive standardcels, on par or worse with typical foids, all the time in rating sections/off topic some avg/slightly above avg girl is getting called a subhuman, and users here say they wouldnt date anything sub stacy jfl
> 
> ...


1. not me tbh. i have kinda low standards. i just dont want fatties but i'd happily date a skinny becky, even an ethnic one
2. can't compare men sleeping around to women (think key/lock)
3. hmm, i think everyone wants validation to some degree, but i aint flaunting my body on social media
4. once again, a man who sleeps around cant compare to a woman who sleeps around
5. because surgeries are a permanent change to your looks and cost much more money in fact you aren't really "frauding" at all once you get the surgery you can't get a washcloth and wipe off the surgery like you can with makeup
6. i dont encourage cheating in serious relationships tbh.


----------



## joeveniro (Jan 4, 2021)

Everything a women does related to pleasure = effortless, no "skill" involved
If a man is able to strive and get the same life as an average woman can get then i think he deserves it jfl
Im different from both tho, i prefer personality/style over appearence ( psl wise ) on girls and i dont whore around voluntarily, shit is real bad fr


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 4, 2021)

SteveRogers said:


> very true, I'm at least 80-90% more picky now cause of this website.


same tbh, i admire bluepilled cucks who are attracted to landwhales


----------



## retard (Jan 4, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> Everything a women does related to pleasure = effortless, no "skill" involved
> If a man is able to strive and get the same life as an average woman can get then i think he deserves it jfl
> Im different from both tho, i prefer personality/style over appearence ( psl wise ) on girls and i dont whore around voluntarily, shit is real bad fr


that is not their fault though, it is men who make all these things easily accessible, if all men were massive standardcels, females would be in the same exact boat alot of ppl here are in


hairyballscel said:


> same tbh, i admire bluepilled cucks who are attracted to landwhales


mirin the sig nigga jfl


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 4, 2021)

retard said:


> 5. users here say about frauding with makeup is bad, but frauding with surgeries are ok


the surgeries im getting are mainly about correcting developmental issues, bimax for mandible length, mse for narrow maxilla etc.. so not really frauding

but yes this post is very true ngl, we defo have it harder than girls, but we reciprocate everything foids do that we complain about tbh, a lot of us don't help ourselves, especially with the retarded standards trucels here have, muh stacy or death, some niggas need to accept a makeupmaxxed landwhale tbh jfl


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 4, 2021)

retard said:


> mirin the sig nigga jfl


yes i've turned obssesive over her tbh, this site has unleashed my inner JB creep


----------



## Hozay (Jan 4, 2021)

@brbbrah @looksmaxxer234 found the foid


----------



## joeveniro (Jan 4, 2021)

retard said:


> that is not their fault though, it is men who make all these things easily accessible, if all men were massive standardcels, females would be in the same exact boat alot of ppl here are in


Nah, its jews fault ( not ironically ) 
Look at the rise of pornography, internet sex workers, attention whore social medias, they are all medias controlled by the jews ( the fun part is this shit is actually accurate jfl, tktk wpp fb ig its all jews ) 
Also, simps are born from the scarce of pussy, they are desperate for any women iteration. And women make use of their desperations and make bluepills, instead of just saying "ur ugly stop talking to me i dont even want your pathetic money"
so yeah its womens fault anyway lol


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 4, 2021)

retard said:


> that is not their fault though, it is men who make all these things easily accessible, if all men were massive standardcels, females would be in the same exact boat alot of ppl here are in


cant compare this to be fair. demographics wise it is extremely lopsided in terms of females because 
1. the gender ratio at birth
2. the fact that girls go for older guys and guys go for younger girls

that doesn't even factor in the higher t-levels for men as well as the fact that socially dudes are given props and girls are shamed for sleeping around, further reinforcing the stereotypes


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 4, 2021)

do I act like a foid?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 4, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> same tbh, i admire bluepilled cucks who are attracted to landwhales


honestly sometimes I love a really fat ass landwhale, but that's only sometimes


----------



## Sanrio4ACAB (Jan 4, 2021)

lol duh


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 4, 2021)

Reminder average age of this site is like 16-17.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Jan 4, 2021)

This site is cancer


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 4, 2021)

I said this the other day.

Women believe Looks = Personality (Subconsciously)

Users on LooksMax.me aside from me and a few others believe Looks = Personality (Subconsciously)

It's pretty obvious why this is if you have a brain for psychology.

They are seeing the world from a Female perspective because they are desperate to impress females, so whoever wouldn't impress a Female in-terms of their looks and/or behaviour, they take dislike on. I would say it's mostly looks tho.

"MakinItHappen wasn't bad looking when he was young" whenever someone posts an old picture of me, but when I post an update of my progress, because I'm average looking now they'll make a failed attempt at humour.

I noticed this from the start but never said anything because it's pointless as they are like foids themselves, incapable of noticing their own nature. You need more T and less E to be self-aware. As well as faced and overcome enough adversity in life and had a proper social group of friends.

It came out in one of the Rate Me threads in the rate me section I think. This casual LooksMax.Me user congratulated a user who was kinda high tier normie in saying "well-done". lol. He told him well-done. He hadn't looksmaxed or anything, just asking for advice. Lol, imagine telling someone well-done for having good genetics. Zoomers are basically like women and Incel Zoomers are EXACTLY like women when viewing others guys.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 4, 2021)

The difference with everything is that men are self aware and don't sit on a moral high horse. Some of them do, for sure, but not all of them. They just understand how it works. Also 90% of everything posted here is a shitpost, or even if it is part serious its still part shitposting. The people here are nothing like women. This is like saying we are just like women because we also like to eat food and drink water. Of course we want the same thing but the method of acqusition we employ is totally and completely different. Not that its better in some moral sense, its just different


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Jan 4, 2021)

This site is poisen to the brain. Go outside and talk to actual guys who have goals outside of attracting women, this site isn't irl.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 4, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> The difference with everything is that men are self aware and don't sit on a moral high horse. Some of them do, for sure, but not all of them. They just understand how it works. Also 90% of everything posted here is a shitpost, or even if it is part serious its still part shitposting. The people here are nothing like women. This is like saying we are just like women because we also like to eat food and drink water. Of course we want the same thing but the method of acqusition we employ is totally and completely different. Not that its better in some moral sense, its just different



It's not shitposting.

A lot of these idiots on here believe it and it's NOT just like saying both sexes like to eat.

Men and women want different things.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 4, 2021)

And it's NOT just like saying both sexes like to eat.

Men and women want different things.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 4, 2021)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> This site is poisen to the brain. Go outside and talk to actual guys who have goals outside of attracting women, this site isn't irl.


Nothing wrong with having that as an important goal when it doesnt come naturally to you in life.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 4, 2021)

There is no hypocrisy or double standard for slaying. Girls want experienced guys, so a guy needs to slay. Even virgin women prefer fuckboys/players.

My ex said shes never been with a virgin man before me and she was 19yo jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Jan 4, 2021)

I just want a virgin traditional wife to pair bond


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Jan 4, 2021)

Also womants objective is not sleeping around is securing a high status male to give resources and provide genes. Girls sleep around because chad is a millionaire on the sexual market and no one is going to go from being a millionaire to poverty just because "muh feelings"


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jan 4, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> There is no hypocrisy or double standard for slaying. Girls want experienced guys, so a guy needs to slay. Even virgin women prefer fuckboys/players.
> 
> My ex said shes never been with a virgin man before me and she was 19yo jfl


I have a strong feeling milfs like virgin men mainly under 22 and under


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 4, 2021)

Darkstrand said:


> Fr, this double standard always confused me
> People here say they cant imagine ltring someone who fucked around yet wanna fuck around themselves as much as possible


what is confusing 

wanting to slay and wanting a women who isn't loose when you ltr are not mutually exclusive


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Jan 4, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Nothing wrong with having that as an important goal when it doesnt come naturally to you in life.


I guess so, but it's really easy to over do it and make getting girls way too important than it really is, which is a depressing life


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 5, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> honestly sometimes I love a really fat ass landwhale, but that's only sometimes


LOOOOL chads me tbh


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 5, 2021)

Subhuman trash said:


> No. Men are nowhere near as bad as foids


People here aren’t “men” is what he’s saying, it’s true tbh


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 5, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> LOOOOL chads me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 5, 2021)

Forum getting more cucked by the minute at this point 

Every day some cuck protecting foids


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 5, 2021)

The thing what makes Man to unqeual to women is height.. Both Tall women and short women are accepted in society.. but man if you are Midget or manlet... Its different game.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jan 5, 2021)

It's a war.

I want to win and I want my opponents (foids) to lose. That's why I'll criticize foids's behaviors, while doing the same. It improves my odds.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2021)

COPE

Most users from this forum are mentally damaged pussies who only pretend to be sassy picky bitches. Reality is they will fall on their knees and simp out any 2 PSL being with a hole no matter how high their SMV is.


----------



## Lars (Jan 5, 2021)

fully agree with this i dont blame woman or what so ever just get the best out if yourself to get more change


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 5, 2021)

retard said:


> its no secret that females are disliked in the psl/incelsphere but tbh 90% of the users here have the same exact desires/behavior as foids
> 
> 1. users here are massive standardcels, on par or worse with typical foids, all the time in rating sections/off topic some avg/slightly above avg girl is getting called a subhuman, and users here say they wouldnt date anything sub stacy jfl
> 
> ...


1 It is because we evaluate objectively.
This is a minority, most users would date someone of the same psl
2 For casual sex only.
3 Nobody is showing their body on social networks. And there is a difference, to have validation we need much more effort and luck.
4 This is ontology, while women to prefer men who are sexually successful (Chad), men to prefer virgin women.
Women don't care about the sexual past, Women want men with a future, and men want women with a past.
Proof of this is that the biggest insults they use are based on sexuality, as a virgin, incel and gay.
5 Are you really comparing surgery with makeup?
6 As you said, there are few users. Most are against


----------



## zeroshame (Jan 5, 2021)

retard said:


> its no secret that females are disliked in the psl/incelsphere but tbh 90% of the users here have the same exact desires/behavior as foids
> 
> 1. users here are massive standardcels, on par or worse with typical foids, all the time in rating sections/off topic some avg/slightly above avg girl is getting called a subhuman, and users here say they wouldnt date anything sub stacy jfl
> 
> ...


1. Nobody is saying having standards is wrong, but while the average guy has standards that are fairly easy to reach for the average female (don't be fat, don't be a whore, don't be bald and have decent skin) females tend to have way harsher standards, some of which are impossible to reach for the average man.

2. Key word here being "whore". Many of those guys would still settle down with a nice girl given the chance.

3. True. That's kinda pathetic, I'll give you that, but consider that men receive VERY little validation compared to women, even gigachads on social media don't receive nearly as much validation as the average female streamer.

4. Slaying for men is exceptionally hard, while women literally just have to ask. That makes promiscuous behaviour something rare and valuable in men, and a mark of sluttiness and general low-value in women.

5. True. But then again once a surgery is done you don't really put it on and take it off the same way you do with makeup. Makeup is inherently more deceitful as you consciously apply it before a date to mask your true face. You get a surgery to permanently modify your looks and make that look the new you.

6. That is retarded and I disagree completely. Although cheating is _slightly_ more forgivable for men since our sex drive is higher.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 5, 2021)

retard said:


> 1. users here are massive standardcels, on par or worse with typical foids, all the time in rating sections/off topic some avg/slightly above avg girl is getting called a subhuman, and users here say they wouldnt date anything sub stacy jfl


True for many. You should be Happy with your looksmax but that's why Many looksmax in the first place 

I think it's not worth breaking your bones and doing everything to looksmax and sacrificing so much just so you get the 4psl girl you couldn't get before because of hypergamy




retard said:


> 2. users here dislike whores yet want to slay whores


No hypocrisy here 
Lock key metaphor etc. 


retard said:


> 3. users here are as thirsty for validation as foids flaunting their body on social media/tik tok


True


retard said:


> 4. even the users here who plan to ltr once they ascend say they want to slay hoes before they commit, yet 99.9% of people here would refuse to date a female that did the same (myself included jfl)


See second point
Also girls even dislike virgins and it's even a failo


retard said:


> 5. users here say about frauding with makeup is bad, but frauding with surgeries are ok


I agree with you


retard said:


> 6. some (not many) users encourage cheating on their LTR because its "muh high T" (kys jfl)


Cheating is high T indeed jfl

You get an abundance mindset and aren't heartbroken if she replaces you


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 5, 2021)

> users here are massive standardcels, on par or worse with typical foids, all the time in rating sections/off topic some avg/slightly above avg girl is getting called a subhuman, and users here say they wouldnt date anything sub stacy jfl


Shut up there are people here who got rejected by landwhales


> even the users here who plan to ltr once they ascend say they want to slay hoes before they commit, yet 99.9% of people here would refuse to date a female that did the same (myself included jfl)


Men with huge slay count is considered heroes and women with huge slay count is considered whores. It's not the same. Men who had to chance to pass on his genes countless times is a winner. There's a big biological difference



> users here say about frauding with makeup is bad, but frauding with surgeries are ok


Surgery= enhance bones . Not a fraud. It's the opposite of what fraud is



> not pitying foids in the slightest, jsing psl is quite hypocritical, and if u were born a foid, 99% chance u would be the exact type of girl that you complain about



I ignored rest of the shitty points. But the last one made me sure that either you're a tranny or a foid. Mods ban this user here


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 5, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> It's a war.
> 
> I want to win and I want my opponents (foids) to lose. That's why I'll criticize foids's behaviors, while doing the same. It improves my odds.


No bro, you have to care about society bro, wamans are humans too bro, you need to take their feelings into consideration bro, you need to let them walk all over you bro, be a cuck like OP bro


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 5, 2021)

Most guys would be any foid is average, but the part if being assholes who only care about looks is true, most guys here act like if they had smv of women.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 5, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> I have a strong feeling milfs like virgin men mainly under 22 and under


Virgin chad only


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 5, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> No bro, you have to care about society bro, wamans are humans too bro, you need to take their feelings into consideration bro, you need to let them walk all over you bro, be a cuck like OP bro


You're worst then a foid.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 5, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> You're worst then a foid.


It is OK your mama still likes me


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 5, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> It is OK your mama still likes me


Your mama is gae


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 5, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> Also the standards are cope and are confined to online, users would simp for first skinny petite avg white girl irl


indeed i would good sir


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 5, 2021)

We're honest.


----------



## alligatordude (Jan 5, 2021)

I am different I have penis


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 5, 2021)

i can get drafted to go and die in vietnam


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jan 5, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> People here aren’t “men” is what he’s saying, it’s true tbh


How so?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 9, 2021)

Darkstrand said:


> Fr, this double standard always confused me
> People here say they cant imagine ltring someone who fucked around yet wanna fuck around themselves as much as possible


A lock that can opened by any key, is worthless. 

A key that can open every lock, is invaluable. 

Women have shit to offer if they are alpha widowed whores, except old pussy. Dont disparage users here for having sane standards, by pretending men and women are the same (couldnt be more different and i mean mentally)


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 9, 2021)

Blackpill is about realizing that looks is everything. 
It's not women = bad


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Jan 9, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> Also the standards are cope and are confined to online, users would simp for first skinny petite avg white girl irl


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Jan 16, 2021)

Completely true. Dudes here hate females vehemently because they see a mirror image of the exact same psychological fuckups


----------

